# Porn



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

CHeck it yo. 

How FAt do you have to be to use 2 shocks 


Post your other wierd Dh Bikes, OLD, NEW, NON-Production, ECT.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

WTF, over?

I guess if you're gonna huck 100-footers........


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm sure there is a benefit...I just can not figure out what it is. :yikes:


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Where's the deployable wing?


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

I love the massively tall stem, like the front end needs to be any taller than it already is.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

That bike should huck like heaven and corner like sh1t....


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Holy barheight batman, that bike would be fun to ride though.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

On the bright side it gives you the option to run a longer seat post and slam it down to mess up 2 DHC shocks instead of one.

Why break one when you can break two at the same time.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

bahh. You think thats slack?? look at this


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

:lol:




I wonder what the builder was thinking when he made that abomination. The shocks look short- maybe 7.875s even. I'm sure that think has about a foot of travel, so the leverage ratio is probably 5:1 or higher. Maybe the dual shock is a bandaid for an idiotic leverage ratio.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> bahh. You think thats slack?? look at this


That is slack. :skep:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> bahh. You think thats slack?? look at this


Who said anything about slackness? :skep:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Who said anything about slackness? :skep:


your mom

gawd, im so witty! :yesnod:


----------



## po0ptruck (May 30, 2007)

that bb is so high, and i bet that bike weighs like 60lbs.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

The Nicolai I think was Dave Weagles bike, 50lbs or something


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

A super-monster, a pair of rear shocks, and the rear rotor appears to be bigger then the front (that could be camera angle?)

I can guess this is for the new "hucking" catagory of riding that the marketplace has been screaming for....... 



The Tod Says What?! said:


> CHeck it yo.
> 
> How FAt do you have to be to use 2 shocks
> 
> Post your other wierd Dh Bikes, OLD, NEW, NON-Production, ECT.


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

Some wild sh$t:idea:


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

the handle bars are like five feet off the ground on that first bike. that would feel so strange. I dont think i could ride that


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> your mom
> 
> gawd, im so witty! :yesnod:


Really? I guess she was right...


----------



## SATANRULES (Oct 9, 2005)

This has been done before. Look at some old pictures of the proto Gemini. It had two shocks, one coil, one air. Two shocks hense the name Gemini (twins). I am pretty sure some other company did a bike with two shocks as well.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

SATANRULES said:


> This has been done before. Look at some old pictures of the proto Gemini. It had two shocks, one coil, one air. Two shocks hense the name Gemini (twins). I am pretty sure some other company did a bike with two shocks as well.


Karpial did one.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Didnt the Karpial have one shock actuating the other? or am I thinking of something else?



Hardtails Are Better said:


> Karpial did one.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> :lol:
> 
> I wonder what the builder was thinking when he made that abomination. The shocks look short- maybe 7.875s even. I'm sure that think has about a foot of travel, so the leverage ratio is probably 5:1 or higher. Maybe the dual shock is a bandaid for an idiotic leverage ratio.


agreed. why do people try to make bicycles with motorcycle amounts of suspension? motorcycles don't have cranks to drag, so they can ride normally without your feet being 8 inches higher than the axles


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Yes, the Apocalypse. Two shocks, one coil one air. Rides like no other, I love mine.


----------



## SUITEDFINGERS (Aug 21, 2006)

The leverage ratio has to be at least four to one. I'm also loving that the BB is two feet off the ground. That thing is the stupidest/funniest/most awesome thing ever. I'd like to see it in action.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

string said:


> I'm sure there is a benefit...I just can not figure out what it is. :yikes:


built for Bender


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

545cu4ch said:


> bahh. You think thats slack?? look at this


holy sh*t, that really sucks.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I'm pretty darn sure those are 7.875" shocks, based on the number of coils on the springs, and the overall look of the shock, ie piggyback length vs. overall length. That means the stroke is (at most) 2.25" If you assume 12" of travel, which seems about right, that's a 5.333:1 leverage ratio. :skep:


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

i did the same thing. it can't be more than a 2.25" stroke shock. that's probably why they used 2 shocks. for damping, springrate, and looks.


----------



## Bigtyme (Jun 9, 2007)

The bike at the Top of the page definatley isnt built for bender. Bender doesnt need any suspension. What good is suspension gonna do him when he never lands on his bike?


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Bigtyme said:


> The bike at the Top of the page definatley isnt built for bender. Bender doesnt need any suspension. What good is suspension gonna do him when he never lands on his bike?


thats what ive been saying:thumbsup:


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

how about these


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

how many tons do the 2nd and 4th ones weigh?


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

*Nicolai makes weird bikes*

But their still sexy in the efficent German precision sort of way 

































*edited for more wacky designs
DH carbon from Czech Republic

















I would ride this sexy machine, If I was <3ft tall DH littleperson!


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

rm_racer said:


> how many tons do the 2nd and 4th ones weigh?


who knows, the only thing we know is that whoever made those dont give a crap about wieght:nono:


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> who knows, the only thing we know is that whoever made those dont give a crap about wieght:nono:


like my dad. he would be content to take the engine out of his motorcycle and coast down mammoth.


----------



## Lollapalooza (Jul 20, 2006)

I want to sex it.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

i still love the dual shock design. if you used double barrels, you'd be looking at like $1900 bucks in just rear shocks


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Karupshun said:


>


No matter how exotic the bikes get, theres always running a pair of 729's. Love IT:thumbsup:


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

http://www.mbaction.com/detail.asp?id=314

heres and article on the proto of the gemini. looks pretty wild.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

wow...............


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

the stem on the first bike is like a flatland bmx bike


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

More fun stuff because I am bored at work today
Suggestive much?

























A Dangar urethane composite (plastic bike)


























and a suitcase bike


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

I thought that last one was a toaster scooter. Hah

After you have scooted to your location, make cinnamon toast!


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

UmbrousSoul said:


> I thought that last one was a toaster scooter. Hah
> 
> After you have scooted to your location, make cinnamon toast!


I want one with a built in ice cream machine.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> ...


I see your ukulele freak & raise you another


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Karupshun said:


> I see your ukulele freak & raise you another


I raise you another one!


----------



## Bigtyme (Jun 9, 2007)

those are the most retardedly overbuilt bikes ive ever seen. Who honestly needs a bike that strong. I mean they look sick but there totally impractical.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

how much travel does the first one have? in the front.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

MTB_prodigy said:


> how much travel does the first one have? in the front.


a foot. (300 mm). its not overkill at all.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

how much does that fork cost? Whats the most travel you can get


----------



## CanadianPreston (Jul 6, 2007)

Shot at 2007-07-22


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Bender parked it there while he went inside to put down a few brews.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

DAMN, that things crazy too!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

MTB_prodigy said:


> how much does that fork cost? Whats the most travel you can get


Quality of the travel matters much more than the quantity of it.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

What is this???? A sneak a Tooker???


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Found it, the best bike on the Net!!!


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

How about this, 14 inches of travel front and rear and an $11,000 price tag.

Edit: Imagine the leverage ratio about a 2 inch stroke shock with 14 inches of travel, it even needs 2 sets of rocker plates.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

#1ORBUST said:


> What is this???? A sneak a Tooker???


I thought it was a sweet piece of German ganja-paraphernalia, it's just their machined steel deep-cup headset insert


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

#1ORBUST said:


> Found it, the best bike on the Net!!!


Damn you beat me to it.

That is the best downhill bike evarrr.... but that prototype doesnt have the wings, rockets and TV as Vsuro planned shortly after :thumbsup:


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

#1ORBUST said:


> Found it, the best bike on the Net!!!


Simply the best seat ever!


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

I never get the 26in rear and the 24in Ft. I mean I know it's so the bike isn't so raked out but come on 24in ft are you kidding me.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Maybe the dual shock is a bandaid for an idiotic leverage ratio.


bingo.


----------



## Bonkler (May 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone, this thread has had me laughing and saying HUH??? for the last 20 min! GREAT pics!


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

Karupshun said:


> I would ride this sexy machine, If I was <3ft tall DH littleperson!


what is that how much is it links?


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

jimage said:


> what is that how much is it links?


it's a Krutor Ouvinator custom one off
Custom built for little people

























his single-pivot frame is equipped with Fox Float air shock, giving it 150 mm travel. Of course the geometry is absolutely unique - the frame has to be extremely low while ready for a standard 26-inch fork with 100 mm travel. Another uniquity is the chain, guided through the upper chainwheel, resulting in asymmetric shape of rear frame . The rider himself confirms that the bike's stiffness/weight ratio is excellent.

Considering its absolute uniquity, don't expect any mass-production of this frame. Nevertheless, you can contact Bolek Samek if you have some questions.


----------



## Bigtyme (Jun 9, 2007)

that is the sweetest freakin thing I've ever seen. Keep shredin on that man.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Bigtyme said:


> that is the sweetest freakin thing I've ever seen. Keep shredin on that man.


http://www.krutor.cz

They have some far-out ideas. they've been building carbon DH bikes for a bit now. Ugly as sin too. The mini-bike is indeed one of the coolest things around though I wish there was a video of him shredding online, but I can't find anything


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I bet that midget can kick (or maybe punch ) Richie Schley's ass when it comes to riding in North Shore


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

I wonder what the hikers would think If I came rolling through on this rig??


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

& I can almost pull a rolling ft flip on this bike. I'm Soooo close, all post the vid soon.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*You have it wrong*

You NEED a Super Monster for DH.

And if anyone asks why...just to make you ask why.


----------



## SUITEDFINGERS (Aug 21, 2006)

Here's a sweet back to back recumbent that my great uncle built. Isn't a downhill bike but definitely is unique. Here the link to his page for other weird crap he's built

https://traylorfwd.home.mindspring.com/


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

SUITEDFINGERS said:


> Here's a sweet back to back recumbent that my great uncle built. Isn't a downhill bike but definitely is unique. Here the link to his page for other weird crap he's built
> 
> https://traylorfwd.home.mindspring.com/


I don't think I'd like to be sitting backwards on that thing. You'd have to have A LOT of trust in the "driver".


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

KavuRider said:


> You NEED a Super Monster for DH.
> 
> And if anyone asks why...just to make you ask why.


i'm not gonna lie; that thing is gorgeous


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Bonkler said:


> Thanks everyone, this thread has had me laughing and saying HUH??? for the last 20 min! GREAT pics!


haha same.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Bonkler said:


> Thanks everyone, this thread has had me laughing and saying HUH??? for the last 20 min! GREAT pics!


I agree... funniest "porn" I've ever seen...


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

#1ORBUST said:


> Found it, the best bike on the Net!!!


definately a bender designed seat:thumbsup: Theres no way to miss it


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

SUITEDFINGERS said:


> Here's a sweet back to back recumbent that my great uncle built. Isn't a downhill bike but definitely is unique. Here the link to his page for other weird crap he's built
> 
> https://traylorfwd.home.mindspring.com/


Give me a Dollar, I'll huck it:thumbsup:


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

How do you spell monstrosity?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> Give me a Dollar, I'll huck it:thumbsup:


And where were you for today's ride. :ihih::ihih:


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> And where were you for today's ride. :ihih::ihih:


idk my bff jill:lol: :lol:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> idk my bff jill:lol: :lol:


:cornut::cornut:


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

Karupshun said:


> I thought it was a sweet piece of German ganja-paraphernalia, it's just their machined steel deep-cup headset insert


hahah same thing poped into my mind... bowl?


----------



## Zell (Jul 29, 2007)

At Snowshoe mountain, they have a very old DH bike in one of the restaurants.

This thing has hydraulic V-Brakes haha

Imagine a V-brake with big freaking reservoirs on the side of each caliper - MASSIVE things!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Zell said:


> At Snowshoe mountain, they have a very old DH bike in one of the restaurants.
> 
> This thing has hydraulic V-Brakes haha
> 
> Imagine a V-brake with big freaking reservoirs on the side of each caliper - MASSIVE things!


werent those the yellow magura v brakes??
they were supposed to be pretty good..


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> werent those the yellow magura v brakes??
> they were supposed to be pretty good..


They had great feedback but dang hydro pressure on rims :madman: best thing in it's day :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> They had great feedback but dang hydro pressure on rims :madman: best thing in it's day :thumbsup:


Still good for a trials rear brake. Having a rotor in back is no good.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

My buddy had a pair of those, they were pretty sweet back in the day!


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

the new diamondback trials bike has hydro Vs 

ill try and find pics


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

always wanted a bike i could ride to the top and bomb down on. i'm a little worried bout the front wheel lifting on steep tech climbing, i'll have to get one with u-turn.


----------



## yoboe (Jul 29, 2007)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> CHeck it yo.
> 
> How FAt do you have to be to use 2 shocks
> 
> Post your other wierd Dh Bikes, OLD, NEW, NON-Production, ECT.


dude, that fork is cool though. it goes past the axel for more travel, thats a really good idea.


----------

